# Anyone else in New England keep apple trees for bees?



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Are you getting any particular varieties of apples? 

Most of my bees are hosted at an orchard....


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah a few old English ones to make cider and eat.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I've heard of people keeping bees to benefit apple trees, but never heard of anyone keeping apple trees to benefit bees. That small a number of trees won't have much impact on your hives.

As far as what to look out for, No idea.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I started keeping bees for better apple production.
Young apple trees are very susceptible to the apple borer 
They enter the bases of young trees and bore holes making them weak and
can kill the tree if they go unchecked. 

Learn what to look for and how to protect your trees.
Moths won't be a problem until you start getting apples. 
I had a run in with apple borers when i planted 10 yrs ago, fortunately i caught it in time 
and dealt with the little buggers .


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

we have been inundated with winter moths which is an invasive pest that is pretty recent to my area. if you don't get them they will eat every bud on your trees before they have a chance to open. you can tell they are around if you see brown moths landing around any outside light in November. BT works on them but you have to keep ahead of them if they are in your area


----------

